# Portugal residency



## dave in spain (8 mo ago)

Hi All

I've got Spanish residency and wanted to know if it's possible to swap for Portuguese residency has anyone moved from Spain to Portugal and had any problems.

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

*Going to another EU country during my long-term stay – more than 90 days*

When you stay in an EU country for a long stay, usually for more than 90 days, you will generally be issued with a long-stay visa and/or a residence permit.

If your long-stay visa or residence permit has been issued by a Schengen area country, you can travel to another Schengen area country for 90 days per 180 day period. You must:


justify the purpose of your stay;
have sufficient financial resources for your stay and travel back;
not be considered a threat to public policy, public security or public health.
You can also pass through other Schengen area countries on the way to your host country.

*To move from one EU country to another for more than 90 days, you will need a long-stay visa or a residence permit for that country. If you wish to work, study or join your family in the second country, you may have to fulfil more conditions.*


From the above I take it you cannot 'swop' one residency for another.


----------



## dave in spain (8 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> *Going to another EU country during my long-term stay – more than 90 days*
> 
> When you stay in an EU country for a long stay, usually for more than 90 days, you will generally be issued with a long-stay visa and/or a residence permit.
> 
> ...


I would like to swap out one for another but not sure, My plan is to retire in the Algarve if the only option is starting the process again guess I'll have to do it. I know the Portugal has the Golden visa program maybe I'll apply for that.
Thanks for your advice


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you want to retire in the Algarve then you need to get a visa to allow you to do so.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

dave in spain said:


> I would like to swap out one for another but not sure, My plan is to retire in the Algarve if the only option is starting the process again guess I'll have to do it. I know the Portugal has the Golden visa program maybe I'll apply for that.
> Thanks for your advice


You might want to be quick if going the Golden visa route. There have been talks within the EU that this 'privilege' will be withdrawn as it goes against a lot of the EU's freedom laws. 
And its selling residency which is discriminatory, something the EU wants to remove... not to mention elsewhere in the world its frankly illegal (don't stop anyone doing it though, if you have enough money)

But to answer your question NO 3rd country citizen can move from one Eu country to another without starting from scratch again. 
Unless you have taken citizenship (i.e. got a passport from the EU country you live in) and then you can because the freedom of movement act protects you.


----------



## dave in spain (8 mo ago)

any idea when the golden visas will end or is it just talk for now


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Golden visa is linked to buying property in specific areas. I think recent change exclude highly populated area, like Algarve and Lisbon/Porto. You can find details on web.


----------



## dave in spain (8 mo ago)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Golden visa is linked to buying property in specific areas. I think recent change exclude highly populated area, like Algarve and Lisbon/Porto. You can find details on web.


----------



## dave in spain (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## dave in spain (8 mo ago)

I also want to also bring all my households goods, motorcycles and cars when I move does anyone know the process.

Thanks


----------

